# New Godin Radium model



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

I love Godin. 
But only the LG neck profile and the Flat 5 neck have ever really worked for me.
I hope this one is good. It certainly looks killer. What a mashup!!
Radium Carbon Black RN | Godin Guitars

Markus


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Sexy!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Very affordable and set neck to boot.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the slanted pickup selector switch but not sure how I feel about the 1/4" jack being on the other side


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I like the slanted pickup selector switch but not sure how I feel about the 1/4" jack being on the other side


Yes I love that little detail on the diagonal selector
Because the jack is metal- mounted I dig it. Just my take on it though


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks like a ripper to me. Can't wait to hear one. Can't wait to try one.

Godin makes really good quality stuff at exceptional prices.

I love Godin guitars, total sleepers.

If this were a Gibson it would cost twice as much. If this was a Fender it would cost 1.5 times as much. But Godin quality is easily on par, if not better.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Here ya go:


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Good lord that's hawt.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Markus 1 said:


> I love Godin.
> But only the LG neck profile and the Flat 5 neck have ever really worked for me.
> I hope this one is good. It certainly looks killer. What a mashup!!
> Radium Carbon Black RN | Godin Guitars
> ...


Looks cool!
I'm in the same camp as you, I never bounded with their neck profile.
Will have to check this one out!


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

I've always wanted to like Godins - they're made in Canada, and the prices and quality are great. But their designs are always a bit off. They tend to fall in that uncanny valley where they're close enough to a classic design that you recognize the influence but far enough away (and not in a cool edgy direction, usually in a bloated bulging direction) that they look messed up. This looks like a telecaster shrugging.

The exception for me was the redline. That was a nice design.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

this guitar looks like brown gumby


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

So ugly. Must be banished from "the herd". Lol.

https://3263vihaxx3jy9zn2ikegau7-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/36622-1.jpg
Montreal Premiere Supreme Lightburst Flame HG | Godin Guitars
Summit Classic Supreme LTD Cognac Burst Flame w/ Lollar GF | Godin Guitars 
5th Ave Uptown T-Armond Havana Burst | Godin Guitars
5th Avenue Kingpin P90 Cognac Burst | Godin Guitars


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

hatspin said:


> I've always wanted to like Godins - they're made in Canada, and the prices and quality are great. But their designs are always a bit off. They tend to fall in that uncanny valley where they're close enough to a classic design that you recognize the influence but far enough away (and not in a cool edgy direction, usually in a bloated bulging direction) that they look messed up. This looks like a telecaster shrugging.
> 
> The exception for me was the redline. That was a nice design.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk



Very well said.
Yes they typically look like your granddad's guitar. And then the necks... They have a really good ergonomic fretboard edge. Good attention to detail and the finish is typically great. But something about the neck profile that seems always to be too shallow for my hand. I regret this because I would buy Canadian any day over anything else

Markus


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

I have this. It is f*cking phenomenal. If I could only have one guitar for everything, this would be it.

Acoustic, electric, fit, finish, playability, ... All top notch.

When all I did was glance at them (for years) I always thought, like above, that they were a little off. Then after years of snide looks in their direction, I started picking them up and playing them. They are players, they are stunners. The ergonomics, and tonal options and variety are magical.

I've played loads of Godins over the last few years, ... if you get them in your hands and hear and feel them, the Uncanny Valley turns into a cool look all their own, ... something like Westworld.

Familiar, futuristic, classic, and quality.

I'm a fan.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> Very well said.
> Yes they typically look like your granddad's guitar. And then the necks... They have a really good ergonomic fretboard edge. Good attention to detail and the finish is typically great. But something about the neck profile that seems always to be too shallow for my hand. I regret this because I would buy Canadian any day over anything else
> 
> Markus


What is it about Godin's necks you don't like?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Like the guitar, I can't help but think of Radium Girls though.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

reckless toboggan said:


> I have this. It is f*cking phenomenal. If I could only have one guitar for everything, this would be it.
> 
> Acoustic, electric, fit, finish, playability, ... All top notch.
> 
> ...


I tried the Fifth Avenue in a store. So easy to play, people actually came over to listen. Same experience in another store with the Premiere. Look good, sound good -- otherwise really second-rate guitars (lol). I own the "lawsuit" Core that looks like an LP.

I have a variety of other guitars with ridiculously different necks. Skinny shredder, short scale, longscale, v-neck, acoustic, baseball bat. I love adapting to the "difficulties" of figuring out how to make a guitar sound good. IMO! There is something lacking in an approach that requires exactly the right thing. No offence meant, just saying a fussy guy might be missing out on a lot of fun. 

Again, no offence meant, as I am basically a hack on all these different guitars whereas another guy, a REAL musician, might need to be extremely precise about what he is doing. 

And BTW, in case anyone was too indifferent to look at my links, here is the best looking guitar ever made (well today anyway, lol):


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

MarkM said:


> What is it about Godin's necks you don't like?


I think is is the shape vs. my hand shape, size or whatever. They typically feel too flat in radius for me. I tend to go for 50's les paul or chunkier tele type neck profiles.
As said before I had a Godin LG once with (for me) a perfect neck. Dumb ass that I am- I sold it. Same with a Godin Flat 5... ( the body shape and I could not bond)
But I had: 2 x SD's; 2 Artisan strats (impeccable instruments) and others and ultimately never played them much because I prefer chunkier necks. 

In principle I love Godin for innovation and for being a strong Canadian presence in a very densely competitive industry


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lol. You have definitely given Godin a fair trial! Why spend money on something that doesn't suit you. Rock on, bro!


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lol. You have definitely given Godin a fair trial! Why spend money on something that doesn't suit you. Rock on, bro!


Likely there will be Godins again in my future
The Summit above is just goergeous. I have dated women in the past-when I knew it wouldn't last but they were beautiful. So they went "unplayed" after a while. 
Guitars are the same. You fall in and out of love.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Again, no offence meant, ..


No offence taken. Not in the least. I'm glad that everyone has different opinions and likes different things. Variety is the spice of life. I didn't mean for my post to single you out, or anyone else for that matter, and I didn't mean it to be aggressive, and I apologize if it came across that way.

What I wanted to get across (and perhaps I did it too exuberantly because I've become such a Godin fan) to the people who just look at Godin and write them off, is that they should actually spend some time playing them.

Godin's start to make sense once you spend some time playing them.

They are different. But that's not a bad thing.

In fact, my experience has been that if you spend some time playing them, you realize how well thought out they actually are.

And you realize how versatile they are.

And you realize how great they sound.

And then you're astonished at how low the price is for such a quality instrument.

That's been my experience anyway.

YMMV.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

reckless toboggan said:


> No offence taken. Not in the least. I'm glad that everyone has different opinions and likes different things. Variety is the spice of life. I didn't mean for my post to single you out, or anyone else for that matter, and I didn't mean it to be aggressive, and I apologize if it came across that way.
> 
> What I wanted to get across (and perhaps I did it too exuberantly because I've become such a Godin fan) to the people who just look at Godin and write them off, is that they should actually spend some time playing them.
> 
> ...


Lol. My "no offense" was aimed at our well-mannered OP, not you. I agree with your comments 101%. Godin is as good as anything else out there. Period. My Godin is played all the time. Love it!


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lol. My "no offense" was aimed at our well-mannered OP, not you. I agree with your comments 101%. Godin is as good as anything else out there. Period. My Godin is played all the time. Love it!


I'm sorry if my misdirected "no offence" was in any way offensive to you...eh.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lol. My "no offense" was aimed at our well-mannered OP, not you. I agree with your comments 101%. Godin is as good as anything else out there. Period. My Godin is played all the time. Love it!



Hey!!!!
Who are you calling a well- mannered OP??
I will not be judged!!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> I think is is the shape vs. my hand shape, size or whatever. They typically feel too flat in radius for me. I tend to go for 50's les paul or chunkier tele type neck profiles.
> As said before I had a Godin LG once with (for me) a perfect neck. Dumb ass that I am- I sold it. Same with a Godin Flat 5... ( the body shape and I could not bond)
> But I had: 2 x SD's; 2 Artisan strats (impeccable instruments) and others and ultimately never played them much because I prefer chunkier necks.
> 
> In principle I love Godin for innovation and for being a strong Canadian presence in a very densely competitive industry


Well then I would like them, I don't care for the chunkier necks.

I was in Long and Mcquade a while back chatting with a nice young sales guy that was drooling over a new vintage Tele . I tried it and the sound was great but that baseball bat neck did not work for me.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Well then I would like them, I don't care for the chunkier necks.
> 
> I was in Long and Mcquade a while back chatting with a nice young sales guy that was drooling over a new vintage Tele . I tried it and the sound was great but that baseball bat neck did not work for me.


You don't understand.... I have butchers mitts
Ask Sambonee. He knows me. But not in an awkward way. He is a friend. But not a "special friend"
Just sayin'
.....I think I'm talking too much.... Gonna go now...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Ok then , whatever, none of my bidness!

I don't so I like skinny necks, been playing a Carvin lately and grabbed a strat the other day and it seemed big?


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sorry Sambonee


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’m with @Markus 1 and others who really want to support a CDN builder but have never found a Godin neck that I liked (too slim & too flat). I briefly owned an RG-3 (one of their high end super-Strat models) but also didn’t like the lack of rear body contours in addition to the usual neck “issue”.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

MarkM said:


> Ok then , whatever, none of my bidness!
> 
> I don't so I like skinny necks, been playing a Carvin lately and grabbed a strat the other day and it seemed big?


Lol. Played my Carvin today too. They are slim, aren't they?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

More LOL. 

I was just thinking about my daughter's father-in-law. He was an airforce pilot. He has flown everything from little training planes to huge cargo planes. Good thing he isn't a guitar player:

"Sorry, can't fly that, the wings are too fat." 

"I prefer a more elongated tail flap." 

"What kind of tires on the landing gear?" 

Sorry.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

To Clarify:

I suck hard at playing. I don't ever want to claim that the lack is on the guitar's end. It is likely on my end. But for a guy with butcher's mitts and fairly heavy- handed technique I have to find something that works intuitively for me
Markus

BTW: Y'all stay safe in these Covidian times


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Markus 1 said:


> To Clarify:
> 
> I suck hard at playing. I don't ever want to claim that the lack is on the guitar's end. It is likely on my end. But for a guy with butcher's mitts and fairly heavy- handed technique I have to find something that works intuitively for me
> Markus
> ...


Fuck, get a bass then! Haha

Never enough bass players or cow bell!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Lol. Played my Carvin today too. They are slim, aren't they?


 Yes they are beautiful with an ebony fret board and wide frets !


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> More LOL.
> 
> 
> Funny.
> Some folks are so good at what they do - they just do it. I'm jealous


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Fuck, get a bass then! Haha
> 
> Never enough bass players or cow bell!



I have a Bass...
Wish I had time to practice .. What an underrated skill set


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> More LOL.
> 
> I was just thinking about my daughter's father-in-law. He was an airforce pilot. He has flown everything from little training planes to huge cargo planes. Good thing he isn't a guitar player:
> 
> ...


I grew up in a small town with a music store that never had more than 10 electric guitars in stock at a time. “We got a Les Paul because the guy who bought the Strat traded it in” - - I’d been saving up for that Strat but missed out so I ended up buying the Les Paul instead.

FFWD 3 decades & the number of great builders, large & small, has increased. I’m located in a major metropolitan area with literally dozens of great retailers within an hour’s drive. Private sales have exploded via the interwebs. 

All this equals unprecedented access to guitars, this truly is the golden era of gear. I’m only picky because I have that luxury now. And it’s a good way to stop me from buying everything.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

player99 said:


> Here ya go:


I want to give one a spin. A t-style alternative to a LP or SG. I've actually been wanting to put together a Gibson scale Esquire for a while now, ala BFG.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Markus 1 said:


> To Clarify:
> 
> I suck hard at playing. I don't ever want to claim that the lack is on the guitar's end. It is likely on my end. But for a guy with butcher's mitts and fairly heavy- handed technique I have to find something that works intuitively for me
> Markus
> ...


Hey Markus. Look at the shit shovels on the ends on this guy's arms. I spent a day following him around at the Wnnipeg Folk Festival. I am not a country player, but I was amazed the guy could even play with those hands. What a talent! I was in awe.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Hey Markus. Look at the shit shovels on the ends on this guy's arms. I spent a day following him around at the Wnnipeg Folk Festival. I am not a country player, but I was amazed the guy could even play with those hands. What a talent! I was in awe.


It looks like "sausage fingers" from arthritis.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Hey Markus. Look at the shit shovels on the ends on this guy's arms. I spent a day following him around at the Wnnipeg Folk Festival. I am not a country player, but I was amazed the guy could even play with those hands. What a talent! I was in awe.


Holeeyy crap.
I'm with you. You almost never see that - let alone on a guitar player of that caliber


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I generally like Godin guitars a lot, I think they're a lot of guitar for the money but this one's ugly. From a looks standpoint it reminds of stuff you'd see basement builders put out in the 70's. I do like the angled switch though.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

There is an aesthetic mindset overall that's different. And I wonder whether it is fair to assume that even guitar design aesthetic is also culturally driven given that it is Quebec and Robert Godin is French Canadian. 

Is it even reasonable to say that perhaps his sensibilities are more European? .....Or am I pulling things outta my ass?
Reminds me of French Autos. Peugeot; Citroen. Weird looking beasts especially in the 70s and 80s but typically really good quality. And the weird thing is- they grow on you. You dig em because there's nothing like it!


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Funny thing with the general gripes with the neck profile on Godins. I have 5 and between models the necks are very different. The two Icons I have are a fairly full rounded C or almost a U to my hands. The summit classics are more D and the Stadium is a thin D like the tele custom I used to own.

I appreciate Godin's attempts to keep innovating and keeping prices in reality. I will probably snag one of these Radiums.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I generally like the designs of Godin guitars, they have their own on take traditional designs rather than making outright copies.
I really like the build quality and price points - IMO they are great value guitars.

My biggest issue with Godin guitars is that there aren't enough available in my local stores to try, otherwise I would likely have more than the two I already own.
In fact there are two that I want to try but have to find them ...

Back to the guitar in the original post, I'm not keen on the location of the output jack, but I would like to play one.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> I want to give one a spin. A t-style alternative to a LP or SG. I've actually been wanting to put together a Gibson scale Esquire for a while now, ala BFG.


That is kind of a good summary!


----------



## crick616 (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm drawn to the Radium, it's variety of tones, and slightly shorter scale (my aging hands aren't as "stretchy" as they once were). But one thing concerns me and I hope someone can shed light on it for me. That wraparound bridge... it looks like it's compensated but there doesn't appear to be any way to adjust intonation. I've had to adjust intonation on well over half the guitars I've ever owned, so it seems risky to buy one that can't be adjusted. Does anyone know if there's a way to adjust intonation on that bridge?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Long time Godin fan/player but that Radium output jack is too close to the tone control for me.


----------



## crick616 (Sep 14, 2021)

DavidP said:


> Long time Godin fan/player but that Radium output jack is too close to the tone control for me.


Good point... definitely need to use a cable with a right angle plug, preferably one that's flat.


----------



## crick616 (Sep 14, 2021)

crick616 said:


> I'm drawn to the Radium, it's variety of tones, and slightly shorter scale (my aging hands aren't as "stretchy" as they once were). But one thing concerns me and I hope someone can shed light on it for me. That wraparound bridge... it looks like it's compensated but there doesn't appear to be any way to adjust intonation. I've had to adjust intonation on well over half the guitars I've ever owned, so it seems risky to buy one that can't be adjusted. Does anyone know if there's a way to adjust intonation on that bridge?



I might have figured this out but can't really tell for sure from this picture on the Godin web site. These look like they might be adjusting screws. If they are, they would not be as accurate as individual string adjusters, but better than nothing. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

crick616 said:


> I might have figured this out but can't really tell for sure from this picture on the Godin web site. These look like they might be adjusting screws. If they are, they would not be as accurate as individual string adjusters, but better than nothing. Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> 
> View attachment 379621


Yes. That is a lightning bar wrap around bridge that Godin is using with the intonation adjustment screws on the high and low sides.
In my experience this style bridge works quite well, when adjusted correctly all of the strings will intonate properly.


----------

